# Brand Media or not?



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I know with certain filters you have to run some of the media made for that filter. Where I am curious lets use Bio media for example, Marineland Bio Rings vs. Bio Max vs. Seachem Matrix do any of you feel any one brand works better? I know allot of you dont use carbon all the time but how about some of the add on media like Purigen, etc ? Just looking for ideas that some of you use that you feel helps with your water quality? And in the end does it matter if I'm using Eheim bio media in say Fluval?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

IMO for bio media as long as there is a porous surface for the good bacteria to grow on, I don't think it matters what you use.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree, I only use "media" in one of my tanks, and that's because it came with the filter, all others either have pot scrubbies or sponges.

I have heard of people using Legos as media lol.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

With biomedia, porosity is a double edged sword. on the one hand, it appears to offer more surface area, while at the same time that extra area is lost if the media becomes dirty. Bio balls are not porous, but you need a large volume to be effective, Potscrubbers offer more surface area per cubic foot than bio balls or lava rock, which many people use. When you have a defined volume, such as a filter case, getting the most surface area per volume, is the target.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I know allot has to do with water changes. Every once in awhile I get these short periods of time where my water gets a foggy look which usually clears up on its own (water test always look fine). As in earlier post I'm sitting here with two Fluvals and a Marineland I need to order media so is there any advantage to getting the Biomax for the Fluvals and the Marineland Rings for the C530 or is there any differance. And its not just Bio media there are allot of products out there that offer different advantages according to the product manufactures and I was wondering if any of you that have found some good results from there usage? I wonder just how many years of experance there are if you where to add up just the knowledge from the people on this list and often times many ways of doing things that would make life easier if you just know about them.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I use the fluval pre filter A-1470 ceramic for mechanical. It does a good job of catching most of the material and only needs a rinse for cleaning. I do use the fluval bio max for bio. I like both these products because I just rinse them while in the basket. I'm using the fluval media in an Aquatop CF-400 canister.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I am going to dig this one back up for a quick question. Ok, I'm still stuck for bio media narrowed it down to

1. Eheim
2. Fluval Biomax
3 Seachem Matrix

or then there's always a good 4th option and that is they all are good products. I'm just am trying to make it simple and use the same with all the canisters instead of trying to keep a pile of different media. I'm just one of those that is always looking to see if one has any advantage over the other and I figure this is the place to get the best answers for these type of questions.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

hawkkerw said:


> I am going to dig this one back up for a quick question. Ok, I'm still stuck for bio media narrowed it down to
> 
> 1. Eheim
> 2. Fluval Biomax
> ...


I like the biomax. I am ordering a new canister soon and ordering more of this. It works well for me. I am not sure there is a huge difference between the three but if someone has run some tests in a lab then I would be interested to know the results. The biomax is reasonably priced and works well so that is what I use. Just make sure to keep it clean from excess buildup and you will be fine. Meaning it is a good idea when you notice any buildup at all when doing normal filter maintenance it is a good idea to gently dip in old tank water or dechlorinated water to remove the buildup in order for the nitrifying bacteria to be the most successful. It really is moot if one has more surface area than the other if they are not utilized effectively. Just pick one and keep it free of build up and you will be good to go.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have used Eheim Substrat Pro and Seachem Pond Matrix in my canister filters and haven't had any problems with either of them. But I have never done any casual experiments to see it one is better than another.

Here is a Link I saved a couple years ago that was a study done comparing Substrat Pro and Matrix. It is a good read.

I tend to purchase either of the products when they are on sale.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I use filter floss - actually quilt batting from Walmart - in all my canister filters. In my opinion it is not only cheap, but the best filter medium available. For details click here and scroll down to filter media.


----------

